# Another Tyre Question



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Having our first ever MH I have never had to buy these tyres.

We have only had her 18 months (from new) and covered approx 8,500 miles ( yes we do like going out in her a lot :lol: ) 

Firstly, what is the mileage we can expect to get out of them before re-newing ?

Secondly, looking at the code on the tyre its

Michelin 215/R15 CP I have googled this to find a cost but only foreign sites come up. Can anyone throw some light on these points for me.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

The issue you will have with your tyres is not one of tread wear, it will be one of deteriation on the wall of the tyre, I believe you should get around 5 years out of the tyres.

Have a look at the date stamp on each of the tyres, they will probably be different on each tyre.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

you should replace them when they are 6 to 7 years old .
you may expect a running distance of up to 60000 kilometers
when driving not too ambitous 

here is a tire trader 

http://www.tyretraders.com/
fiddle in your tire data and most probably there will be a price

regards
Jan


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

try this
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-107200-.html


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is another query

I hear of rotating tyres, when should this be done and I take it its back on front and front on back, and do Garges provide this service.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If you want good grip on grass go for winter tyres I havent been stuck since fitting them, I have toyo H09

joe


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*size*

Hello,

What size are your tyres?

Are they the dreaded old Michelin XC Tyres or the newer ones?

TM


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

On the tyres it reads 215R15CP


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*series*



DJBullman said:


> On the tyres it reads 215R15CP


Unless they are 80 series which I doubt very much. You should have a profile marking.

Most likely

215/"70"/15

the bit in the "...." is the profile

That is the percentage of the width

215 is the width in MM
the "....." is the percentage of the width and...
15 is the size (oddly in Inches).

TM


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

joedenise said:


> If you want good grip on grass go for winter tyres I havent been stuck since fitting them, I have toyo H09
> 
> joe


Seconded!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

as already said, tyres last about 5 years, look for wear and cracking on the sidewalls.
rotation is front to back, but do it diag. so the outside rear goes to the inside front.etc.This is a throw back to the old days.
These days it is common for the front tyres to need replacing before the back ones, this does help to spread the cost.
as to which tyres you need, 215/70/15. minimun of 90 load rating.depending on the vehicle weight.
prices will range from about £90 to £130.each.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Rotation*



cabby said:


> as already said, tyres last about 5 years, look for wear and cracking on the sidewalls.
> rotation is front to back, but do it diag. so the outside rear goes to the inside front.etc.This is a throw back to the old days.
> These days it is common for the front tyres to need replacing before the back ones, this does help to spread the cost.
> as to which tyres you need, 215/70/15. minimun of 90 load rating.depending on the vehicle weight.
> ...


"rotation is front to back, but do it diag. so the outside rear goes to the inside front."

Beware of this!

Tyres and Treads

Tyres that are marked with a rotation, means rear offside must be rotated to front offside.

"These days it is common for the front tyres to need replacing before the back ones"

This is common on FWD (front wheel drive vehicles).

On RWD vehicles, the opposite can apply.

But on heavily ladend RWD vehicles. In particular twin rear wheels on a single axle. Tyres on the rear can wear equally with the front.

A lot depends on the driver, chassis, use and load.

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thank you TM for that,it just shows how out of date one can be, what would we do without MHF.would you believe I used to work for them AA.but that was a lifetime away. :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

rogerblack said:


> joedenise said:
> 
> 
> > If you want good grip on grass go for winter tyres I havent been stuck since fitting them, I have toyo H09
> ...


When searching for Toyo HO9 215X75XR16 C all I come up with is Toyo HO8 tyres, what's the difference between the two.

I'm looking to change mine in a couple of weeks, and I admit I am starting to get a bad head trying to choose with what.

Charlie


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

H09's are 'winter' tyres and H08, which I have, are 'Summer' tyres


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, Please be aware there is a significant difference between tyres marked with C as opposed to CP.

CP Tyres is designed for motorhomes which are running near their maximum weight whilst C tyres are not!

I have just witnessed a motorhome having to have its rear tyres changed because the side walls were collapsing. This was due to the tyres being C and not CP. The tyres were only 18 months old.
I think the CP marking is relatively new and prevents flat spots due to more steel in the tyre.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Chascass said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> > joedenise said:
> ...


As richardjames has already advised, the H09s are the winter ones. Unfortunately at this time of year they become rare and/or expensive. Blackcircles don't seem to have them in your size, however mytyres do:

http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/rshop...._pro_Seite=20&Transport=T&dsco=110&sowigan=Wi

but they're £131 a piece - not sure how that compares for your size tyres. 195/70/R15 H09s were £61 ish from both blackcircles and mytyres when I bought mine.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Difference*



Philippft said:


> Hi, Please be aware there is a significant difference between tyres marked with C as opposed to CP.
> 
> CP Tyres is designed for motorhomes which are running near their maximum weight whilst C tyres are not!
> 
> ...


Yes they are different and one of the biggest differences is in price. That and of course the way they are marketed. Big money spinner.

You said....

"I have just witnessed a motorhome having to have its rear tyres changed because the side walls were collapsing. This was due to the tyres being C and not CP. The tyres were only 18 months old"

What make were the tyres with collapsing sidewalls?
What was the LI rating of the Tyre?
What is the Max Axle weigh of the Motorhome? 
What was the Manufacturers Date on the tyres?
More importantly, had the vehicle been stood for long?

No, the CP marking is not new.

Motorhomes DO NOT NEED to have CP or camper tyres fitted. Even if fully loaded to within manufacturers specs. Quality, standard commercial tyres are perfectly safe. Providing you have the correct tyres with as specified by the Manufacturer.

TM


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I re-checked my tyres in the light they are 215/70/R15 CP

I should use my glasses more :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Difference*



teemyob said:


> Philippft said:
> 
> 
> > What make were the tyres with collapsing sidewalls?
> ...


----------

